# This guy copied my website design...



## Tantalus (Apr 3, 2007)

...but then my website is so simple anyone can do it unless you're too lazy.
I just think it's rude for a fellow member to take without asking first.  

zhongleewen


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm, did you use some sort of computer program to build your site?  If so, methinks you 2 may have used the same software and chosen the same template, coincidentally or not.


----------



## mr e (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, looking at the source code and seeing this in both

<META NAME="DESCRIPTION" CONTENT="Beautiful images, photographs, pictures of *Vancouver, BC*, *Canada*">
<META NAME="KEYWORDS" CONTENT="beautiful, images, photographs, pictures, *Vancouver, BC*, *Canada*, Stanley Park, Gastown, Capilano Suspension Bridge, Granville Island, Seymour, Grouse , Whistler, Garibaldi, hiking, camping, Russet, Wedgemount, Manning Park, Frosty">

Notice the description and keywords both completely pertain to Canada, though only Tantalus' site is geared towards Canada, Slens front page even has a photo of Dublin. On top of that, on Slens "Me" page, as he says "I am Chinese who are       living in Ireland".

Seems to be a rip to me, seeing as how if Slens had created his own site from scratch I don't think he would've included meta information about Canada given his locale, but I suppose he could have some kind of reason...

I would still contact him nonetheless and see what he has to say, it's unfortunate that people get so lazy as to rip others work so blatantly


----------



## Tantalus (Apr 4, 2007)

cal_gundert05 said:


> Hmm, did you use some sort of computer program to build your site?  If so, methinks you 2 may have used the same software and chosen the same template, coincidentally or not.


I didn't use a template at all for the frontend, everything from scratch except for the gallery and guestbook. I doubt anyone seen this "template" before.


----------



## Tantalus (Apr 4, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> If Cal is right, it seems you should have contacted the member to get his side of the story before posting his name here.


The truth is he copied it so I'm exposing him. In this age of the internet, I know there's little I can do to prevent anyone from copying my stuff especially if he's from oversea but exposing him is the least I can do.


----------



## Tantalus (Apr 4, 2007)

mr e said:


> Well, looking at the source code and seeing this in both.
> 
> <META NAME="DESCRIPTION" CONTENT="Beautiful images, photographs, pictures of *Vancouver, BC*, *Canada*">
> <META NAME="KEYWORDS" CONTENT="beautiful, images, photographs, pictures, *Vancouver, BC*, *Canada*, Stanley Park, Gastown, Capilano Suspension Bridge, Granville Island, Seymour, Grouse , Whistler, Garibaldi, hiking, camping, Russet, Wedgemount, Manning Park, Frosty">
> ...


Thanks for your post and support.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Apr 4, 2007)

Tantalus said:


> I didn't use a template at all for the frontend, everything from scratch except for the gallery and guestbook. I doubt anyone seen this "template" before.



My bad.


----------



## Tantalus (Apr 4, 2007)

cal_gundert05 said:


> My bad.


It's all right.

As of now, I still have my invisible counter on his site so the stats are a mess. Also his email is still linked to my email address! So far I got 1 spam. I hope it doesn't get any worse. I sent him an email already to let him know of the situation but it's getting hard to stay civil.:x


----------



## nabero (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh wow...yeh...I just scrolled over the email and it's Canadian

That's really messed up....hope you're able to get this resolved!


----------



## Moxi (Apr 5, 2007)

'Whois' the domain and contact the webhost.


----------



## dewey (Apr 5, 2007)

That sucks!  

I think that the way the copyright laws are right now you can copyright the actual content of the page, but it's more difficult to actually copyright the site.  Someone can snake your site and make a few changes, substitute their content and be free to do so unless the website is registered with the copyright office.  The trouble is you have to re register it each time you update your page, which sucks. (I guess there's no other way for them to know what's yours)

Anyway so about all you can do is call him out on it on a public forum and embaress him which you have.  I'm sure he will change his site so he can continue to be one of the gang here. :thumbup:


----------



## astrostu (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, if you're going to copy a site, at least change the e-mail address!


----------



## Tantalus (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, I received an email from him with an apology so all's good. He says he's building for a friend but seems to me he's pretty clueless about building a site but anyway...I shouldn't go there. He also corrected the email address and I have to tell him which lines to delete for the counter.

I'd like thank everyone for the support and help. You guys are great!


----------

